# Posthumus Vows to Extend Protections for Wild Rivers



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I am really hoping Republican gubernatorial nominee Dick Posthumus is more sympathetic to environmental goals than his mentor, Governor John Engler. This article by Andrew Guy is for Neal, fair & balanced.

Posthumus Vows to Extend Protections for Wild Rivers 
- Republican clarifies position on water safeguards

http://mlui.org/mailinglist/redirect.asp?i=750&l=124


----------

